# PS CS 6 Renderfilter/Beleuchtung funktioniert nicht



## Hi-Jac (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bei meinem neuen PhotoShop CS 6 funktioniert der Renderfilter/Beleuchtungssituationen nicht. Das Programm hakt sich fest, und es erscheint die Fehlermeldung: Programm fehlerhaft und muss geschlossen werden. Wenn man nichts macht, bleibt es ewig so hängen, also schließen und von vorn anfangen! Ich benutze Windows 7, 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Intel Pentium E5700 und Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 5570 Direct X11. Wer hat 'nen Tip?
Ein freundlicher Leser im Adobe Forum (Myleneum) riet, Grafik Treiber zu aktualisiere oder entaktualisieren; darüber soll Noel Carboni Bescheid wissen. Davon habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, möchte eigentlich nur in aller Ruhe an meinen Bildern rumpuzzeln ! Brauche also auch Anleitung. 
Für Eure Hilfe danke ich. Hi-Jac


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi Hi-Jac,

Lutz (Mylenium) hat völlig recht mit seinem Tipp.
Der Filter benötigt eine unterstützte GPU und ein aktiviertes OpenGL in den Voreinstellungen von Photoshop CS6. Unterstützt wird deine Grafikkarte, sofern sie mindestens 512MB VRAM hat.
Wenn die Beleuchtungseffekte trotz aktiviertem OpenGL nicht funktionieren, dann wirst du wohl den Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren müssen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## MartyMcFly (29. Oktober 2012)

Die neusten Treiber für deine Radeon findest du auf der AMD-Homepage. Da du 3 GB RAM in deinem System hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du die 32 Bit-Version von Windows 7 nutzt. Der passende Treiber dazu findet sich hier ("Catalyst Software Suite with .NET 4 Support").

Solltest du doch die 64 Bit-Version von Windows installiert haben, brauchst du den Treiber von dieser Seite.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem allerneuesten Treiber gibt es derzeit offenbar Probleme. Vielleicht installierst du besser die vorletzte Version. Die ist soweit ich weiß ohne Probleme mit Photoshop nutzbar. 
Ich selbst habe ausschließlich nVidia Grafikkarten, kann also keine eigenen Erfahrungen schildern.

Gruß
Martin


----------

